# Sistema de Fotocontrol Electrónico



## ALE777 (Nov 10, 2009)

Estimados Amigos:
hace unos dias un amigo me trajo dos fotocontroles que compro para encender/apagar las luces de su casa. Curiosamente, ambos (del mismo tipo y modelo) funcionaron solo unos dias, y despues las luces quedaban encendidas de dia. yo revise el circuito, y lo copie (adjunto imagen para los que lo quieran). Sospecho del fotodiodo, que debe estar mal. Quise simular este circuito en Livewire (o sea, el "Cable vivo"), pero !No tiene en su libreria un fotodiodo! (pueden ustedes creerlo!!!?) me gustaria que alguien me explicara que funcion cumple el capacitor "C2", y si alguien sabe de una libreria adicional (que tenga fotodiodos!) para el Livewire, desde ya, MUY agradecido!


----------



## electrodan (Nov 10, 2009)

Eso de que las luces quedaban funcionando de día, es porque el circuito dejó de funcionar (algo se quemó, supongo). Al haber luz, se activaba el relé que cortaba la circulación de corriente.
C2 probablemente se utilizaba para que si por alguna razón se obstruía la luz del sensor, la luz no se encendiera instantáneamente.
No hay muchas cosas que puedan ir mal en este circuito. Probablemente el transistor esté quemado.
PD: Creo que el fotodiodo lo dibujaste al revés. Los fotodiodos se polarizan al revés, y es la luz la que permite que conduzcan polarizados inversamente.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bueno, el principio esta en el siguiente circuito.

Espero que lo hagas funcionar en el "Cable vivo" para que comprendas su funcionamiento, así te darás una idea.

Solo tienes que correr con el puntero del mouse, la resistencia variable para tener diferentes voltajes en la base.

Cable vivo= Livewire 

P.D. Yo hice uno pero con un LDR y funcionó muy bien. Ya no se donde quedó!

Click..


----------



## ALE777 (Nov 21, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Eso de que las luces quedaban funcionando de día, es porque el circuito dejó de funcionar (algo se quemó, supongo). Al haber luz, se activaba el relé que cortaba la circulación de corriente.
> C2 probablemente se utilizaba para que si por alguna razón se obstruía la luz del sensor, la luz no se encendiera instantáneamente.
> No hay muchas cosas que puedan ir mal en este circuito. Probablemente el transistor esté quemado.
> PD: Creo que el fotodiodo lo dibujaste al revés. Los fotodiodos se polarizan al revés, y es la luz la que permite que conduzcan polarizados inversamente.



Estimados Amigos electronicos:
Acabo de arreglar el circuito, y la responsable era la resistencia limitadora de 47 Ohms, que estaba abierta (quemada!); en el circuito los fabricantes le habian colocado una de 1/4 W!!!hno:. La reemplace por una de mas potencia (2 W) y el circuito anda muy bien, lo unico que se podria modificar es el capacitor amortiguador C2, ya que al tapar el fotodiodo tarda muchos segundos en activar el rele, quizas con un capacitor de 47 o 68 microfaradios tenga mas sensibilidad, de todas formas, el circuito anda muy bien.
Estimado amigo charrua ELECTRODAN: tenias razon, el fotodiodo esta mal, debe ir invertido, por eso vuelvo a colocar el esquema, ya corregido, para los que quieran copiarlo y armarlo...estoy tambien haciendo el pcb en el programa "pcbWizard", cuando lo tenga terminado, si quieren, lo subo...les mando un abrazo, y gracias por participar!!!


----------



## ALE777 (Ene 4, 2010)

Como lo prometi, aca les envio el circuito hecho en Pcb Wizard...espero les guste!!!

 FELIZ 2010!!!


----------



## pip (Abr 22, 2012)

ALE777 dijo:


> Como lo prometi, aca les envio el circuito hecho en Pcb Wizard...espero les guste!!!
> 
> FELIZ 2010!!!



y de donde sacas los cables para la lampara es de 3 cables el masa lo agarras de la misma fase ?? o sea seria una fotocedula de 3 cables verdad?


----------



## phavlo (Abr 22, 2012)

Exactamente pip, la masa la agarras de la misma fase, el negro seria el vivo de la fase y el rojo el retorno para la lampara.
La conexión seria así:



PD: gracias ale por subir el circuito, es muy practico!


----------



## pip (Abr 22, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Exactamente pip, la masa la agarras de la misma fase, el negro seria el vivo de la fase y el rojo el retorno para la lampara.
> La conexión seria así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71556
> ...



joya bien haora otra pregunta aca irian los cables?


----------



## phavlo (Abr 23, 2012)

La diferencia que hay entre el esquema y el PCB es que el vivo de los 220V, no esta en el común del rele y el retorno al NA (normal abierto), sino que esta al revez, pero la funcion va a ser la misma.


----------



## rastametal (Jun 20, 2020)

Hola, perdon por revivir algo viejo. Pero justamente estoy con problemas en un circuito igual a este . Y quería saber si alguien me podía explicar la función de R2.

El problema que estoy teniendo es el mismo, no apaga la luz. Pero medi la tensión en la bobina del relay a medida que iluminaba el fotodiodo y se ve aumentar (por lo que el transistor estaría andando) pero llega a 15v aprox. Y según el datasheet del relay , para que active necesita mínimo 16,8v . 

Medi el fotodiodo como resistencia y varía de 5M sin luz , a 0 ohm aprox con luz 

La bobina del relay =1620 ohm

Tensión rectificada 23,7v 

Podría ser alguna resistencia de polarización fuera de valor ? O el transistor medio muerto ? 

Gracias , saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2020)

rastametal dijo:


> Hola, perdon por revivir algo viejo. Pero justamente estoy con problemas en un circuito igual a este . Y quería saber si alguien me podía explicar la función de R2.
> 
> El problema que estoy teniendo es el mismo, no apaga la luz. Pero medi la tensión en la bobina del relay a medida que iluminaba el fotodiodo y se ve aumentar (por lo que el transistor estaría andando) pero llega a 15v aprox. Y según el datasheet del relay , para que active necesita mínimo 16,8v .
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don rastametal , cuanto a lo resistor "R2" su función es descargar lo capacitor "C2" cuando la junción Base y Emisor del transitor "T1 " nomas es polarizada o sea cuando hay menos de que 0,7V.
Esperimente reduzir despacito al azar lo valor del resistor "R4" (100Kohmios) de modo a lograr polarizar lo transistor "T1" correctamente y puder cerriar lo relé.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## rastametal (Jun 20, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don rastametal , cuanto a lo resistor "R2" su función es descargar lo capacitor "C2" cuando la junción Base y Emisor del transitor "T1 " nomas es polarizada o sea cuando hay menos de que 0,7V.
> Esperimente reduzir despacito al azar lo valor del resistor "R4" (100Kohmios) de modo a lograr polarizar lo transistor "T1" correctamente y puder cerriar lo relé.
> Att,
> Daniel lopes.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta, suponía que era algo así. Acabo de medir todas las resistencias y están en valor correcto. Me parece raro que con los valores originales del circuito , algo que venden, no funcione.. como su fuera un mal diseño.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2020)

rastametal dijo:


> Me parece raro que con los valores originales del circuito , algo que venden, no funcione.. como su fuera un mal diseño.


*Acá* desculé un circuito muuuuuy parecido, y sí....están diseñados para fallar.


----------



## rastametal (Jun 20, 2020)

Probé modificando la resistencia de 100k y después la de 68k, no cambia el resultado... Me di cuenta que al iluminar siempre llega a la misma tensión en la bobina del relay. Sin importar esas resistencias, pero lo que me dió raro es la tensión después del rectificador , normalmente son 23,7v pero al iluminar, cuando debería activar el relay, cae a 16,4v. Pensé en el zenner. Se lo cambie por 2 en serie de 12v@1w (porque no tengo a mano uni de 24) y sucede lo mismo ... No entiendo cómo un circuito tan sencillo me está complicando tanto


----------



## peperc (Jun 20, 2020)

rastametal dijo:


> Probé modificando la resistencia de 100k y después la de 68k, no cambia el resultado... Me di cuenta que al iluminar siempre llega a la misma tensión en la bobina del relay. Sin importar esas resistencias, pero lo que me dió raro es la tensión después del rectificador , normalmente son 23,7v pero al iluminar, cuando debería activar el relay, cae a 16,4v. Pensé en el zenner. Se lo cambie por 2 en serie de 12v@1w (porque no tengo a mano uni de 24) y sucede lo mismo ... No entiendo cómo un circuito tan sencillo me está complicando tanto



ya esta......
cambia C1 o sino , solo para probar, agregale en paralelo otro  de 0,1 * 250 v
o si no tenes de 0,22 * 250 o 400 V

probalo y me decis.

( sin carga el dz te mantiene en su tension de zener.
pero con carga y como la carga ( el rele )  esta cae .. por que ?¿ por que C1 ya perdio el valor .
( no se donde lo pierden , pero lo pierden   )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 21, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> ya esta......
> cambia C1 o sino , solo para probar, agregale en paralelo otro  de 0,1 * 250 v
> o si no tenes de 0,22 * 250 o 400 V
> 
> ...


Satamente , yo tanbien aumentaria lo valor del capacitor "C3" de 100uF para 1000uF.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Jun 21, 2020)

hola daniel:
el C3 es mas bien el filtro, digamos C2 o Cf ( yo lo llamo asi como capacitor de fuente o de filtrado) .
en este caso no hace falta modificarlo ( el plano que dibujaron esta un poco confuso a la vista .. no esta muy bien realizado ) .

lo que si es interesante es tener un buen valor de el otro c... el C. tao .
me parecio que en alguna respuesta mencionaron de bajarlo para que sea mas sensible, o que actue  mas pronto cuando se produce una variacioon de luz..... Y ESO NO ESTA BIEN.
si fuesemso a usar este modulo como receptor de barrera  de luz, pues ok.
o para uno hacer pruebas rapidas o k:
apenas modificamos la luz el rele activa o desactiva
bonito.

PERO ESO NO ES DESEABLE en una fotocelula.
en la calle  no deseamos que oscile una fotocelula,  que no cable rapido ante variaciones de luz esporadicas.
es mas, una *buena* fotocelula tiene un buen retardo de tiempo , a veces selectivo mas en un sentido que en el otro .
pero bueno, esta es economica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2020)

Yo le quitaría la resistencia de 15K.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 21, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo le quitaría la resistencia de 15K.


Siii pero lo real problema si queda en la fuente de alimentación que NON aguenta regularlos 24V cuando lo relé es activado y no es lo resistor de 15K lo responsable.
Jo recomende aun de las aciertadas recomendaciones de Don Perpec aumentar lo capacitor de filtrado "C3" de modo a obtener un folego extra en la tensión de 24V con la reduccion del  ripple.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Jun 21, 2020)

el mismo valor.
no es aumentarlo .
lo que pasa es que el que esta colocado perdio su valor.

es recontra comun , he sacado cientos de 1 uF que quedaron con 0,33 o con 0,5  o valores asi.
se va perforando al superficie de las placa sy va perdiendo capacidad.
y la capacidad es lo que da la corriente que es capaz de entregar.

te digo mas:
AHORA el dz esta refeliz.
y me esta PUTEANDO  por mi recomendacion.
por eso NO tenes que poner capacitor C1 mas grande,  ( el DZ te va a odiar ) .
*que ponga el mismo valor pero nuevo.*
para hacer la prueba un ratito si, que agregue otro o ponga mas grande, solo un ratito .


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo le quitaría la resistencia de 15K.



como molesta a la vista ver esas cosas que no entendemos para que estan ahi ...
jee.. pasa.
yo tambien creo que esta al dope. .. debe modificar el valor de disparo.
en realidad, esa R. termina como estando a masa, junto con la otra hacen la de divisor de tension.
nada mas...
debe ser que segun el modelo de LDR que use .
o quizas algo mas.. o no .. el que lo hizo sabra.....



ven???

el dibujo es lo primero siempre :




asi todo se entiende, mas amigable a la vista...
todo se aclara.

todo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2020)

A ver:
Primero hay que configurar el circuito para que el transistor sature,y para eso hay que quitar la resistencia de emisor y la de 15K, y posiblemente reducir la R de 68K a la base.
El circuito y valores de componentes de rectificacion y filtrado es standard para circuitos de esa aplicación, así que a menos que el relay tenga una resistencia de bobina muuuy baja, ese circuito debería funcionar bien (ver que la resistencia de emisor se suma a la del relay y puede provocar una caida de tension que impide activar el relay).
Lo mas saludable es verificar que el relay tenga una bobina de 800 ohms o mas...y tambien configurar correctamente al transistor.


----------



## 3Duck (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola buenas, primero que nada agradecer esta instancia de poder compartir mi duda en este foro, siempre he logrado salir de mis atascos en proyectos gracias a lugares como este asi que de ante mano estaré en deuda por sus respuestas.
Mi problema es que necesito instalar un circuito que encienda unas tiras led de 3 y pico volt(sin resistencias) en unos maceteros como para retroiluminacion, son aprox 24-28 leds que debo encender durante un par de horas en la noche, pero justamente ese es el tema, que necesito que sea justo a las 10 de la noche y no antes, y ojala poder obtener todo el brillo que haya reunido durante el dia, ya que el circuito que pude adaptar me las atenua a cambio de encender mas tarde.
Tambien ahora dispongo de una tira de 5v a la cual pensaba quitarle la resistencia para bajar el consumo de esta, mis materiales son unos paneles solares de 5v 80mA y baterias de litio de 6800mAh(Soy consciente de que es una exageracion pero fue lo mas pequeño y barato que pude encontrar)


Mi idea es un proyecto simple y lo habia diseñado con un ldr y un transistor 2n2222a y en vez de una resistencia fija un pote de 100k para poder controlar la intensidad, ya que mientras mas de noche sea me las atenua mucho las luces, pudiendo dar mas brillo.

EN EL VIDEO TIENE LA PILA CON CARGA COMPLETA DE SU PRIMER USO, y además enciende a ese nivel cuando aun quedan como 2 horas de luz de dia y ya para la noche no brilla nada, entonces me gustaria saber si pueden ayudarme con ese problema de control de encendido.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 23, 2021)

Varias cosas.

Si no dispones de un control de corriente constante para los LED, NO deberias quitarles su resistencias.

Al quitarle la resistencia a los LED, en vez de bajar el consumo, lo subes, y lo peor que por embalamiento termico tiende a consumir mas y se pueden quemar.

Si no tienes un circuito con BOOST o StepUp, de los 3,7V de la pila no pretendas enceder una tira de LED de 5V, y mucho menos con las cantidades que dispones.

Puede que tu pila se vaya agotando por la cantidad de LED (consumo elevado) que usas, y a medida que se descarga, baja la intensidad de los mismos.

Sumado a lo anterior, no se como implementas la carga, pero asi por mandarle el panel directo a la pila esta MUY mal!!!

Para encender en el horario que quieras, no se puede hacer de forma simple o discreta, ya que solo sabe si hay luz o no. Para eso se emplean temporizadores, o en tu caso seria mejor un microcontrolador junto a la funcion "sleep" y un RTC para el horario exacto.

Sube fotos de lo que tienes hecho


----------



## Scooter (Ene 24, 2021)

Cálculo energético:
28 leds con corriente indeterminado, inventemos que 20mA 28*0,02*2=1,12Ah
Como no se puede descargar el 100% compra unas de 2200mAh o superior.
Dices que la batería tiene 6800mAh. Creo que te han engañado si es 18650 las de marca reconocida de mayor capacidad creo recordar, hablo de memoria son de 3700mAh, los chinos no se cortan y como la tinta vale lo mismo ponen cualquier cosa. Es probable que no sean lo que dicen.

Panel solar 80mA *  5hsp= 400mAh / día, suponiendo una orientación perfecta sin sombras etc. Si necesitas 1200mAh entonces necesitas al menos cuatro paneles.

Además necesitas un regulador que no sobrecargue ni sobredescargue la batería.

El circuito no vale, ya te lo han dicho pero reitero:
Leds sin resistencia te ahorras 1 cántimo en resistencias y quemas 1€ en leds, si o si necesitas un control de corriente, no de tensión.
Leds en paralelo, muy mala idea
Regulador lineal mal rendimiento energético, necesitas un regulador conmutado
Quieres 2h, necesitas un reloj que apague el circuito
Otra opción es poner un regulador de carga y descarga que apague el circuito cuando se descargue la batería, sin mas no se puede hacer porque se dañaría, no me parece buena idea.


----------



## 3Duck (Ene 24, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Varias cosas.
> 
> Si no dispones de un control de corriente constante para los LED, NO deberias quitarles su resistencias.
> 
> ...


Soy consciente que el circuito es muy básico, por eso justamente estaba pidiendo ideas para mejorarlo(Tranquilo, no he matado a nadie aún ni he hecho ningún incendio, no lo saco de la protoboard), y cuando mencioné la tira de 5v me refería a modificar el circuito tal vez con algo como lo que mencionaste, un mt3608 por ejemplo estaba mirando.
Por el tema de la automatización estaba pensando en incluir un relé pero mi manejo de electrónica es un poco básico y no se me ocurre como podría implementarlo, ya que primeramente debo alcanzar el voltaje para activar el relé.
No necesito algo que sea tan exacto, simplemente no desperdiciar los leds encendiendolos cuando aun no es completamente de noche, ya que con el circuito tal como lo envié se van encendiendo gradualmente por como esta la configuracion del transistor.
En cuanto a las baterias, lo mas probable es que sean de 3700mAh, incluso 2000mAh, pero me gustaria pensar que es el primer caso, si no simplemente reduciría la cantidad de leds.

Por ultimo me gustaría que me expliques por qué aumento el consumo al quitar la resistencia en serie que tiene cada tramo de leds, ya que con el poco conocimiento que manejo no deberia quedar muy distinto a la tira de 3 volt que tengo por aqui dando vueltas


----------



## Scooter (Ene 24, 2021)

El tema de los leds se ha explicado un billón de veces en el foro. Repetirlo un billón una no aporta nada. Busca y lo encontrarás.

Resumidamente no se pueden poner en paralelo y no se pueden controlar por tensión, solo por corriente. Y ponerlos en paralelo implica que no controlas la corriente de cada led. Además de que tú tampoco controlas la corriente del conjunto. Descontrol total.

Matar efectivamente no matarás a nadie, quemar leds y/o romper baterías es bastante probable.

Además de todo lo mencionado has puesto la carga en el emisor, ahí no va. Se pone en el colector. Entre otras cosas porque se despolariza al conducir no va en saturación y alguna cosa más que me dejaré.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 25, 2021)

Busca "luz crepuscular" en el foro.
En lo posibles NO uses rele, el consumo y voltaje no es adecuado para tu aplicacion.
Quieres que se active/desactives un poco despues, entonces hay circuitos que permiten controlar la sensibilidad de encendido y apagado.
Con un 555, y un puñado de componentes mas tiene lo que quieres.
Ya @Scooter te aclaró un monton de cosas que debes tener presente.


----------

